# Tom Cat being a nuisance



## Max123 (27 February 2015)

I live in a rural area. I have a spayed female cat who is mostly an outdoor cat but comes in each evening for a few hours for the past few months.  Lately a Tom Cat has been visiting. He is a large, healthy looking cat and I didn't have a problem with him as he wasn't aggressive or trouble but he has started peeing on my front door step. What can I do to stop him peeing and make him go away. I'm really frustrated by him and the smell is vile. I have been taking the cat food in once my cat has eaten but he still here.


----------



## Thriller (27 February 2015)

He will smell the cat food. Best to feed your cat inside, and if you see him make loads of noise and chase him off. You also must wash the area with either a strong bleach or a urine neutraliser cause if he has marked it that means it is his and the smell will make him come back.


----------



## Horseaholic (28 February 2015)

Hi I can't really offer any advice but I sumpathise I had this same problem a neighbour had a Tom cat and I have a neutered male and female I never had a problem to start with but then he became aggressive attacking both cats pulling fur My females fur out he scared her so much and got her in corner she wet her self my male become so stressed he's had to become an indoor cat because he went bald from over washing I remember one day it got into my house and sprayed everywhere I had a young baby and just decorated I was at my wits end I tried everything loud noises a water spray shooing nothing worked thankfully after 9 months they rehomed him but cats are still to frightened to go out !!!


----------



## Max123 (28 February 2015)

Thanks Thriller. I'll do that and persevere. So frustrating.  Horseaholic - I'm hoping he will be long gone before the summer as I like to open the doors and windows during the summer and my big fear is him coming in and spraying on my beds and also I would hate my own lovely cat to be threatened and unhappy. Glad your Tom moved in the end. My cat is my 1st cat, I have her 10 years but we've only had dogs and horses and I am clueless about cats. Do only entire Tom Cats spray?? I don't understand why somebody would keep a Tom entire if that is the case.


----------



## Horseaholic (28 February 2015)

Don't quote me on this as I could be wrong but I think if they are neutered early then they don't spray mine never has tho he did once poop in my bed whilst I was sleeping tho that's bit off subject lol but I think once a Tom has mated then they tend to still try and spray after neutering tho I could have got all my facts wrong my neighbours cat did get neutered but he remained the same its not nice I'm still confused as to why people get cats and don't bother with neutering think it's lazyness it's quite a cheap operation! I'd just try and scare him off and see if it works sorry can't be more help


----------



## Horseaholic (28 February 2015)

I have no experience if this works but just found it 

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/p...s/get-off-cat-and-dog-repellent-crystals-400g

Maybe ask a vets for opinions


----------



## mandyroberts (4 April 2015)

Take it to the vet and get it neutered! I've just done that but to be fair I truly believe the cat to be a stray from the amount of time he spends in my house and the amount of food he eats! he wasn't micro chipped either - but he is now.....


----------

